# IS THIS NORMAL???!



## ValerieS (Jan 24, 2022)

My mare is 188 days in foal I don’t check her vulva yet obviously but i noticed her tail seems like it had dry maybe urine along the inside of it was clumpy ish so i looked in her vulva just to be safe and it’s pretty red is that normal in a pregnant mare at her stage? Like I said tho nothing wet or new on her tail it just caught my eye


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 24, 2022)

UPDATE maybe it was some poopy mucus on her tail?! Her rectum does look a little wet-ish (see photo) if so is the red vulva normal?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 24, 2022)

Yes, that is a normal color.


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 24, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Yes, that is a normal color.


For pregnant mares at any stage (the color)???because that’s definitely not the color of my other mares vulva that’s “suppose” to be in foal as well does that mean she’s not?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 24, 2022)

Im not a vet but have had many foals over the years. What you are referring to usually only happens right before foaling . Its usually after the mare has lost her mucous plug and is generally right before foaling.


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 24, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Im not a vet but have had many foals over the years. What you are referring to usually only happens right before foaling . Its usually after the mare has lost her mucous plug and is generally right before foaling.


Well what I mean is if you look at my pic above it’s quite pink if not red. My other mare who’s suppose to be in foal and 72 days ahead of this mare has a very light light pink like white-ish pink


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 24, 2022)

That shade is well within the range of normal. It varies from mare to mare so that’s why it’s best to take progress pics to be able to know the difference. If you are worried, the best thing is always to get a vet check. And as Ryan said, the mucus plug doesn’t dislodge normally till shortly before foaling. It’ll be a pinkish red gelatinous looking thing.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 24, 2022)

Here’s another. She’s darker than the grey mare. But again, just normal shade differences.


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 24, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> That shade is well within the range of normal. It varies from mare to mare so that’s why it’s best to take progress pics to be able to know the difference. If you are worried, the best thing is always to get a vet check. And as Ryan said, the mucus plug doesn’t dislodge normally till shortly before foaling. It’ll be a pinkish red gelatinous looking thing.


How far along are the mares above? Thank you so much for sharing that my concern was should it be so red this early on, and I did call my vet she was on an emergency but said she could come out tomorrow if I’m concerned, she had me take her temp which was 99.8. I did notice later my mare is quite gassy and her manure is loose so hopefully it was just poop. Should I be concerned about the manure thing going on?


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 24, 2022)

Ypur


elizabeth.conder said:


> Here’s another. She’s darker than the grey mare. But again, just normal shade differences.


You’re an angel thanks for the pics!


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 24, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Im not a vet but have had many foals over the years. What you are referring to usually only happens right before foaling . Its usually after the mare has lost her mucous plug and is generally right before foaling.





elizabeth.conder said:


> That shade is well within the range of normal. It varies from mare to mare so that’s why it’s best to take progress pics to be able to know the difference. If you are worried, the best thing is always to get a vet check. And as Ryan said, the mucus plug doesn’t dislodge normally till shortly before foaling. It’ll be a pinkish red gelatinous looking thing.


Thank you I was just super concerned something was happening way before it’s time scared me!!!


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 25, 2022)

Ok so my mare does have diarrhea should I worry or can this just be hormones


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 25, 2022)

Those mares were both far along. The before pic was their norm though. The second pic was before foaling. I’d watch them close if she has diarrhea. Could be any number of things. A vet call is never wrong. Hopefully it’s no big deal but kinda hard for us to be able to tell online.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 25, 2022)

If her diarrhoea continues , I would recommend calling the vet. Has she had a change in diet ? New pasture etc ?

Hope she is feeling better


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 25, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> If her diarrhoea continues , I would recommend calling the vet. Has she had a change in diet ? New pasture etc ?
> 
> Hope she is feeling better


She’s better today her manure appears to be firming up. Nothing changed diet or pasture, was really strange I was super worried. I spoke with my vet she said there’s nothing that could be done even if something bad was going to happenbut she looks much better today


----------



## Standards Equine (Jan 26, 2022)

What are her vitals? Does she have a fever? When I teach equine first-aid classes, we hammer home taking a full set of vitals before calling a vet so they have some perspective. Having a fever could indicate an infection which would require much more urgent attention. Capillary refill and skin turgor testing can give you an idea of hydration and circulation, respirations can be indicative of pain. I'm really glad to hear she's doing better! Might be a good idea to just take a set of vitals weekly on your girls in foal just to monitor to make sure they're healthy and as supported as possible. 
Best wishes for happy, healthy foals and easy deliveries on your girls. I can't wait to see baby pictures (when they're at full term of course.)


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 26, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> What are her vitals? Does she have a fever? When I teach equine first-aid classes, we hammer home taking a full set of vitals before calling a vet so they have some perspective. Having a fever could indicate an infection which would require much more urgent attention. Capillary refill and skin turgor testing can give you an idea of hydration and circulation, respirations can be indicative of pain. I'm really glad to hear she's doing better! Might be a good idea to just take a set of vitals weekly on your girls in foal just to monitor to make sure they're healthy and as supported as possible.
> Best wishes for happy, healthy foals and easy deliveries on your girls. I can't wait to see baby pictures (when they're at full term of course.)


Thank you so much  I took her temp that day at the request of my vet it was 99.8 she’s eating and drinking normal


----------



## ValerieS (Jan 26, 2022)

I hope something wasn’t going on but hopefully its ok because her red vulva is now back to a more normal pink color which it also had appeared more open and without a better word “loosened” later that night but is firmed up again


----------

